

Ceasefires Don't End Cyberwars - spacesuit
http://blog.cloudflare.com/ceasefires-dont-end-cyberwars

======
ams6110
Ceasefires usually don't end real wars either.

~~~
anigbrowl
All wars end with ceasefires, however. I'm not convinced by your assertion,
what's it based on?

~~~
ekianjo
Technically it's not just cease-fire when you end a war, it's capitulation on
one side.

------
isalmon
It would be nice if CloudFlare could provide a couple of examples of what
sites exactly are being attacked.

~~~
yozmsn
IDFblog, if you tried to go there during the war, they would popup and say
"we're checking if you're a legit request .... redirecting now"

------
codexon
_CloudFlare's goal is to power a better Internet. While that will inherently
mean we will increasingly find ourselves in difficult situations like this
one, we will continue to be guided by the principle that it is not our role to
decide whether one idea or another is correct, but instead to ensure that all
ideas can find equal footing online._

I wonder what jgrahamc has to say about Cloudflare shielding sites used to
ddos people.

<http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1182576>

~~~
jgrahamc
CloudFlare works very closely with law enforcement.

~~~
kaolinite
Yet you wouldn't talk to the hosting company of the server that hosts a spam
list containing my email address and many more (even after I gave links
showing phishing sites and DDoS tools on the same server) :-(

~~~
jgrahamc
Would you like to email me so I can look into that? I don't do abuse support
for CloudFlare myself but I can talk to the person who does and find out.

~~~
kaolinite
Much appreciated. Will do.

